# Company Patents New Way to Sit on Planes



## TinCan782 (Jul 9, 2015)

Another way to "pack 'em in"! :blush:

http://abc13.com/travel/company-patents-new-way-to-sit-on-planes/837318/

Please, don't take the trains away


----------



## lo2e (Jul 10, 2015)

I didn't look too much into it, but based on the diagram given, how would somebody with a window seat even get to their seat? It doesn't look like enough room in between seats to maneuver past the first one or two seats in the row.


----------



## C855B (Jul 10, 2015)

Whatever. At this point it's just an idea. It will probably go the same way as the standing seats proposed a couple of years ago, where you more or less are standing the entire trip, just leaning into a semi-contoured cushion. That _really_ packs 'em in.

However, there's nothing quite like the reality: https://finance.yahoo.com/news/5-horrifying-ways-airlines-making-100257803.html

I. Will. Not. Fly. Not ever. The airlines have made a science out of testing the limits of customer discomfort, and by every indication so far _there is no limit_.


----------



## PerRock (Jul 10, 2015)

Theses "Saddle" seats were patented a few years ago now (I think 5-6) and I have yet to hear of an airline using them.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1311623/Skyrider-saddle-plane-seats-launched-Aircraft-Interiors-Expo-Americas.html

peter


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 12, 2015)

How are you going to get to China or Australia without flying? Besides, you can always pay more and fly Main Cabin Extra, Premium Economy, Business, or First.

More importantly, no airline is actually using these seats.


----------



## C855B (Jul 13, 2015)

Not interested in overseas travel, frankly. Considered an extended trip to Australia about 25 years ago, but costs of the several-month stay were prohibitive once converted from US dollars. Basics such as food and lodging in Australia were (and still are) surprisingly expensive.

No, it's not just the comfort (or lack) on the planes, it's also the mandatory colorectal exams at the terminal. I was flying for my job before there were even metal detectors, and what the public puts up with today in the name of a security façade is disgusting. Since our travel is purely recreational these days, when Amtrak LD trains vanish - which is inevitable - so will travel further than a two-day leisurely drive. Simple, really.


----------



## tp49 (Jul 13, 2015)

I can't see this type of seating arrangement being safe in an evacuation scenario.


----------



## jis (Jul 13, 2015)

C855B said:


> Whatever. At this point it's just an idea. It will probably go the same way as the standing seats proposed a couple of years ago, where you more or less are standing the entire trip, just leaning into a semi-contoured cushion. That _really_ packs 'em in.
> 
> However, there's nothing quite like the reality: https://finance.yahoo.com/news/5-horrifying-ways-airlines-making-100257803.html
> 
> I. Will. Not. Fly. Not ever. The airlines have made a science out of testing the limits of customer discomfort, and by every indication so far _there is no limit_.


SInce you will never fly and have never flown in a while, why are you so interested in airline seats, or for that matter what the passengers have to go through, or not. How would you know, other than reading second and third hand reports of the worst and most egregious cases and generalizing from that in your imagination?


----------



## C855B (Jul 13, 2015)

Conversely, why are you generalizing that I haven't flown in a while, and have no interest in commercial flight? Granted, it's been a vast three years since last flying - to handle my mother's estate - but that was the last of it. Literally, the last prospective need forcing us to _have_ to fly. And I worked for NASA (briefly) and my father worked for NASA, so aero is in my blood.

HOWEVER, since I have a choice, I will not fly _commercial_ ever again. I won't _have to_ for anything in my life. So since travel is now discretionary all around, the airlines and their Marquis de Sade customer service model can just go take a hike.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 13, 2015)

Why don't you want to travel overseas? It's fun, it really is. I'm guessing you've never done it before. Just try it, you'll like it.

Besides, a lot of the foreign airlines have better service than the US airlines. And what about upgrading to a more comfortable seat?

And again, this type of seat is not used by any airline.


----------



## jis (Jul 13, 2015)

C855B said:


> Conversely, why are you generalizing that I haven't flown in a while, and have no interest in commercial flight? Granted, it's been a vast three years since last flying - to handle my mother's estate - but that was the last of it. Literally, the last prospective need forcing us to _have_ to fly. And I worked for NASA (briefly) and my father worked for NASA, so aero is in my blood.
> 
> HOWEVER, since I have a choice, I will not fly _commercial_ ever again. I won't _have to_ for anything in my life. So since travel is now discretionary all around, the airlines and their Marquis de Sade customer service model can just go take a hike.


Good for you. Congratulations!


----------



## C855B (Jul 13, 2015)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Why don't you want to travel overseas? It's fun, it really is. I'm guessing you've never done it before. Just try it, you'll like it.
> 
> Besides, a lot of the foreign airlines have better service than the US airlines. And what about upgrading to a more comfortable seat?
> 
> And again, this type of seat is not used by any airline.


Seriously, no interest. We're not even close to experiencing everything we want to see here. Besides, if you've traveled the U.S. enough, you know that some corners pretty much qualify as "a foreign country". Texas, for instance. 

I'm not protesting the specific seat design. As I originally said, it's unlikely to be used, as was the standing seats proposal I knew of from a while back. And it's not just uncomfortable seats. I'm fed up with the airlines as a cartel - yes, they behave that way - engineering ways to reduce service and comfort a nickel at a time. Since I started flying commercial 40 years ago, it's been a whole bunch of nickels. Yes, it's a different world now, but if they had made all the changes at once _not_ related to security, Amtrak would be booming and trains would be everywhere. Heck, the RRs would probably be clamoring to get back into the business.

Many years ago - it was even before 9/11 - I quipped to my wife over breakfast on the news then of some increased security measure or service cutback, "You know, at this rate it won't be long before they strip us naked, load us into aluminum coffins, and stack us like cordwood." At least I got the body scanner part right.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 13, 2015)

No interest? Whatever...


----------



## jis (Jul 13, 2015)

I can understand someone not being interested in a particular set of experiences and I do respect that. Everyone makes their own choices. mine are different, and I have also been fortunate enough to be able to indulge in my choices, not necessarily limited to using steerage for all travel either. And upper class airline travel is not really that bad.

Then there is the imperative of business. For example I travel round trip between Florida and New Jersey sometime several times a month. If I insisted on ground transport it would quickly add some 40 hours to my voerall trip time, for which I simply don;t have the time. Such is life. Considering that seat widths have not really changed all that much from the days of Boeing 707 in economy, it is mostly a matter of pitch and seat quality. The currently available seats work fine for me, and since I a not that tall, the E+ pitch work out to be way mre than sufficient, and notwithstanding everything else I still love to fly. As for the TSA circus, things have settled down to be pretty non obtrusive what with TSA Pre and Clear. So at least from my perspective flying is fine. But I do respect others who may not feel the same way and of course wish them well whichever way they wish to travel or not..


----------



## willem (Jul 13, 2015)

> How are you going to get to China or Australia without flying?


By ship? I've not traveled by cargo ship, but is on the list.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jul 13, 2015)

There's no longer scheduled ocean liner service to China or Australia. One could travel by one-way cruise or freighter, but that would take anywhere from two weeks to a month each way. Hey, that sounds like a real long time.

And it would cost more than flying International Business Class.

Don't get me wrong, I'm a huge battleship and ocean liner fan, but about this?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 13, 2015)

As a Navy vet of Six Westpac Cruises, I agree that it's a Looooooong way across the Pacific and that once was enough!

Australia is a really neat place, and I agree that for this journey, flying is the only way to go!


----------

